
How Twitch Learned to Make Better Predictions about Everything - dannyh
https://hbr.org/2017/05/how-our-company-learned-to-make-better-predictions-about-everything
======
jodoglevy
Seems like a great way to check confident ladder climbers, who have no idea
how to actually grow a product.

~~~
Kevorkian
Seems like a 10x better corporate training. I'd expect only 5-30% of people to
recommend most of the trainings I've taken.

